# Texture ceiling repair & tools



## jeradlittle (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi there, 

I build about 7 new homes a year. In saskatcehwan we have a issue with truss uplift from very cold tempatures. It then causes a few areas in the celing to have tape joint failures. We use heavy orange peel on out ceilings and also medium at times. This makes it much harder to repair as the texture is harder to match than the usual popcorn style. 

I would like to get a small repair tool rather than having to lug around my large hopper gun for small 18" repairs. Could people also recommend the best way to fix large orange peel. 

If you could also give me some recomendations on the best small texture repair tool. I am looking at these three. Please let me know if you have any experience with these tools. 

1: Laco hand pump 
2: Laco small air powered texture gun
3: ez-pro texture gun. 

I really like option 3 but i am worried that the mud it uses may not match the exsiting spantex we currently use and then i will have to paint the entire ceiling. 

Let me know any thoughts. I need to make a purchase soon as i have a few repairs to do in febuary. 

Thanks so much


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

Matching any texture is tough. Have you tried mesh tape instead of paper tape?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

CarrPainting said:


> Matching any texture is tough. Have you tried mesh tape instead of paper tape?


In my experience, mesh tape doesnt work as well on ceilings. If a crack appears, we cut out the sheetrock if its on a joint, splice the joint, use paper tape and Durabond. :thumbsup: Mesh tape is a no no on ceilings for my crew.

Wish I could help with matching texture, my secret is a guy named Zeke. :laughing: He can match anything :thumbsup:


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Wagner has a small texture gun, looks like one of their paint sprayers almost. But I must say I have never used one. They run around $100 my local SW carries them. I have considered one for small touch ups.


----------



## iDAHOchris (Feb 11, 2012)

Have you tried the cans of spraytex? I havnt used the tools you listed but I try to use the same tool for repairs, like the same hopper and mud


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CarrPainting said:


> Matching any texture is tough. Have you tried *mesh tape* instead of paper tape?


You didn't........

I just can't get over how spray texture is so liked. What a pain in the a$$ it *always* is.

I love the hand textures we do. Skip trowel, Sante Fe, hell even semi smooth. If there ever is a problem like the OP is describing we patch and texture with non of the major masking and lugging around of hoses, compressors, hoppers.........F THAT!! Also IMO much easier to match and blend such hand textures.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

I love that we don't have any textures here, just not a popular style here. 

Everything here is smooth post early 80's. I've had to match a few over time, been lucky blending them but it's never easy. Mostly knockdown and orange peel.


----------



## jeradlittle (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Thanks for all the replys. I would really like it if we did not do orange peel too but it is almost impossible to find a mudder who is capible of doing other roof textures. I only do hand texture ceilings as accent peices or in expensive homes. Most homes we do are entry level so it is either orange peel or stipple. I am seriously considering going back to stipple as it is easy to fix....but i dont think i can convince my clients. 

So anybody have any experience with the texture tools i mentioned. Also the cans of texture just dont work. go on way too fine and can never get a match. 

Jerad


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

jeradlittle said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Thanks for all the replys. I would really like it if we did not do orange peel too but it is almost impossible to find a mudder who is capible of doing other roof textures. I only do hand texture ceilings as accent peices or in expensive homes. Most homes we do are entry level so it is either orange peel or stipple. I am seriously considering going back to stipple as it is easy to fix....but i dont think i can convince my clients.
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but for me pulling out the compressor and hopper is the best way to match. I really wish those cans did work but for most I have dealt with they just don't. 

As stated in my other post I hate the hopper and any texture that comes out of it so the others might have better luck with other patching methods but I don't.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

So.. the reason for the crack is mesh tape?!?!?!? I wish the debate would die already. If the sheetrock was not moving, it would have not failed.. either mesh OR paper.. only with paper you will get a nice wrinkle and the texture flaking off vs. Just getting a crack w mesh.. you decide what you want to deal with, but the issue has to do with keeping the house from moving.. proper insulation, proper venting and airflow.. your materials should not do this.

The hopper setup will be your best bet. Charge for the time it will take to repair the pieces properly.. i think you were talking about these being your homes that are being built.. have you spoke w/ an engineer on how to tweak the design in some way to keep this from happening?

I have been repairing ceiling/texture matching ceilings and walls for 8yrs and learn something new each time 

Good luck to your on your issue btw. Let us know what you figure out.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Truss uplift... A small crown or cove attached to the ceiling only:thumbsup:


Also, don't screw the rock within about 16" of the wall. Just let it droop then push it up with the wall board. 

Since I've started doing this, I've virtually eliminated the problem


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh yeah... just drag out the hopper:whistling


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome to Fla. the land of texture, every thing here is textured if it's not knockdown it orange peel with popcorn on the ceiling, if it's not that it's stomped on the ceiling, or crow's foot. Orange peel is really one of the easiest to match. Where most guys run into trouble is they don't sand out far enough from the patch area so they can feather the patch in. I don't know if this will help you or not but a lot of rockers are now using glue to hang their rock with just enough screws to hold till the glue dries then some are removing the screws after, they are saying this way the rock can move a little and reduce cracking.


----------

